# do you want your wood burning or smoldering?



## redneck1676 (Jul 20, 2013)

Quick question for the pros here. On my CGwSFB using stick hickory do you want your wood smoldering or burning with a flame. Mine keeps bursting into flames and smokes more out of the stack. I dowse it down then repeat. What your preferred method?
Thanks Jason


----------



## cliffcarter (Jul 21, 2013)

redneck1676 said:


> Quick question for the pros here. On my CGwSFB using stick hickory do you want your wood smoldering or burning with a flame. Mine keeps bursting into flames and smokes more out of the stack. I dowse it down then repeat. What your preferred method?
> Thanks Jason


If you are cooking with wood only you want a small hot fire in the SFB, if you are putting water on your fire to douse the flames you are defeating your self.

In my CG I use wood splits to cook with the method is simple-

1. Use splits sized for the fire box, 8"-10" long and about 2" thick

2. Start your fire with at least 1 chimney of fully lit lump charcoal placed in the SFB

3. Preheat the wood on top of the SFB prior to adding to the fire, preheated wood starts burning more quickly

4. Make sure your fire gets enough air to burn properly, you may have to leave the ash drawer open a bit or you can also crack the door to the SFB to provide air

Below is a pic of how I set up my fire













BBQ2013 (16).JPG



__ cliffcarter
__ Jul 21, 2013






In the summer I usually set my wood on top of the SFB to preheat, in winter I preheat inside the SFB, away from the fire.

Remember, small hot fire is what you want, keep the water away from it.


----------



## redneck1676 (Jul 21, 2013)

Ok that's how mine was burning last night. Was confused if I actually should have flame or not.


----------

